# Dont care anymore



## Apollo13 (May 5, 2016)

After 8 months of serious dp and dr i have the feeling of not caring anymore. This may sound great but what bothers me is sometimes i think i dont have any problems anymore: when you have psychosis you also believe nothing is wrong with you. Im scared because this happened after a week of sleep deprevation. Maybe i dont have dp but just dr. Can anyone confirm this? Anyone with the same experiences of not caring anymore?


----------



## Cmackerz (Nov 3, 2013)

You're not psychotic because you're aware of what is happening to you. This is common with depression and DP, in my experience. Apathy is our bodies' natural defence mechanism. I know how you feel. Drink some good coffee, go lift weights.


----------



## Apollo13 (May 5, 2016)

Hehe thanks man. Thats alot of weight off my shoulder, no pun intended. I do have a gym membership. Havent been there for quite a while . Do you go to the gym and does lifting help?


----------



## KanMan#2 (Feb 4, 2016)

Exercise is great! I think running and cardio or biking and heavy lifting is the best because it gets you so tired that you think about how your body feels, rather than your mind. Best of luck!


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

man!!
i'm in a state i don't wish anyone to be in
my mind scared of death and scared of life.want to die and want to live doesn't care anymore but want to care
i know i have will and i know i live then die and i know what i should do but i'm trapped inside and my mind controlling my body without me and im just observing


----------

